# Wading the Huron



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey guys im just wondering what the best wade-able water is on the Huron river for smallmouth. I usually wade below flat rock but am looking for new spots to try up river. I was wondering if there is any water between belleville and flat rock that is wadeable, like the metroparks. I know ann arbor area is good also so can someone point me in the right direction? PMs welcome. Thanks for the help. -Chris.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Dexter area is awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dexter, agree. Water has been high, so be careful if you do go. PM for more info.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Delhi


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

the area from hagerty rd downstream is pretty wadeable and gets better the further you go into the park, and is awesome for smallies and some pike as well,also the occasional eye or muskie this time of year. its dark water so wath for holes eg use a wading staff


----------



## Edler (Apr 2, 2010)

The water below the Haggerty Road dam is 2 feet above normal
summer levels. I woiuld not wade until the water levels out.
Not worth the risk.Not worth the risk.:yikes:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, i found out the hard way and got wet...almost above my head


----------

